# My Seiko'S



## owain (Mar 7, 2009)

edit: it seems I can't change the mistake in the title. ah well!

Here's a couple of snaps I took of two of my arrivals, along with my Pepsi beater!

Sorry the photo's aren't great.




























I've got a new bezel and crystal for the auto, so I may well swap them over soon - although I do like the beaten look!

Also, I'm looking for a new strap combo for the chrono. I'm thinking some sort of brown leather at the moment. Any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Three beautiful watches mate- but then most Seiko's are the biz B) B) B)

I particularly like the Chrono :thumbsup:

Thanks for showing them :yes:

Cheers, John


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Liking the chrono alot myself too... what model number is it? (7T92-xxxx?)


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Johnny_E said:


> .... what model number is it? (7T92-xxxx?)


Looks like a 7T92-0JS0 - a.k.a SNDA25P1

See: http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/read.php?10,104614,104614 for more pics of one.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Looks like a 7T92-0JS0 - a.k.a SNDA25P1


Maybe a bit hasty there.  Close-ish but no cigar. :blush: Try SNDA*57*P1 instead.


















See: http://forums.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=165703 for more photos.


----------

